# finally got my SR9...



## trob_205 (Nov 26, 2009)

...on Dec 3 and shot about 60 rounds and i love this thing...accurate right out of the box...shoots like a dream...now i just cant wait for my viridian laser to come:smt033:smt1099


----------



## Jbw52 (Nov 5, 2009)

Got mine on December 4th. It's a great shooting pistol. I tried a Glock 19 the other day and found that I like the feel of the SR9 much better.

Good gun, have fun with it.


----------



## Savage.Detroit (Dec 13, 2009)

I am going to handle one this weekend but just wondering if you conceal carry with the SR9?


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Post a picture - we like pictures :smt023


:smt1099


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Savage.Detroit said:


> I am going to handle one this weekend but just wondering if you conceal carry with the SR9?


I have 2 SR 9's. I conceal carry one of them on occasion

Now that it is winter I may carry it even more. I have a Kahr CW9 so my fist choice is normally that weapon. I do alternate my other pistols on occasion so I can get them out of the safe and so they don't feel neglected. The SR9 can be concealed fairly easy. It is thin, it is long however but not heavy at all.

With a jersey or a untucked flannel shirt or a hoody it is a very nice carry weapon.

RCG


----------



## trob_205 (Nov 26, 2009)

yes i do plan on concealing it...i got my viridian SR for it yesterday!!! man is this thing bad ass...i will try to find a camera to post up some pics...


----------



## trob_205 (Nov 26, 2009)

here are some pics with the viridian laser on it


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Cool the laser made it invisible.......................

Just kidding the pics obviously did not stick.

RCG


----------



## trob_205 (Nov 26, 2009)

ok what about now


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

recoilguy said:


> Cool the laser made it invisible.......................
> 
> Just kidding the pics obviously did not stick.
> 
> RCG


I don't laugh out loud at a post very often, but I did at that!!!

I have had good luck with my Ruger's. Good luck with yours. The light will make it difficult to conceal but it depends on your situation for it's use.


----------



## trob_205 (Nov 26, 2009)

dosborn said:


> I don't laugh out loud at a post very often, but I did at that!!!
> 
> I have had good luck with my Ruger's. Good luck with yours. The light will make it difficult to conceal but it depends on your situation for it's use.


ya i will conceal it without it for the most part i have don hume open top in the waist band coming and i might just carry it without a holster inside the waistband if i want to have the laser on it


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

That looks cool. TheSR9 is a very nice weapon,

RCG


----------



## blacknite51 (Sep 20, 2009)

nice looking 9 man i gotta get me a laser/ light for mine


----------



## trob_205 (Nov 26, 2009)

blacknite51 said:


> nice looking 9 man i gotta get me a laser/ light for mine


this viridian is pretty BA


----------



## Joey (Dec 7, 2009)

*Just curious..........*

Trob,

Just curious what other guns did you compare, or consider before you purchased your SR9?

Thanks


----------



## trob_205 (Nov 26, 2009)

Joey said:


> Trob,
> 
> Just curious what other guns did you compare, or consider before you purchased your SR9?
> 
> Thanks


i also looked at the xd9 and the glock 17...i liked them all...but i really liked the slimness of the sr9 for carry...and not that ill ever need it but i like the 17+1 cap. of the mags...i was going to buy a viridian laser for one of the guns i bought and when i seen the 50% off SR9 promo that just sealed the deal...i havnt looked back either...i love this gun...


----------



## jeffegg2 (Jan 15, 2011)

:mrgreen:

Is there a conceal holster that will take the SR9 along with the viridian laser???

Great pic!!! drool drool....


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations

Nice gun & picture.

:smt1099


----------



## MISSALOT (Jun 30, 2009)

*SR9 Carry*

I have had an SR9 since they first came out I had to send mine in pretty quick after i got it due to the Recall but that was a quick turn around, I have no qualms about this gun it works well for me
its accurate I carry it in a Crossbreed IWB holster. The only modification that I have done it I didn't like the trigger after the trigger group change. Last year I had a Ghost connector installed and I now have a 3 to 3.5 lb trigger pull. which helped accuracy a bit more. I carry my SR9 more than any of the others I have.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

That's a nice looking Ruger!!
I picked up an SR9 late in December!! I really like the way the gun feels and shoots. I checked out numerous 9's and just liked the way the gun fit my hand!! No qualms at all about my decision!!

MO:smt1099


----------



## jlampert23 (Jan 24, 2011)

I love mine. I have the SR9 compact, a little more easy to conceal than the SR9. I have shot both guns and they shoot the same


----------

